# New Downhill Fork On A Budget



## NYC Downhill (Jul 20, 2004)

I need your help. I have to upgrade my fork but I don't have a lot of money. I have come accross good prices on the Marzocchi junior t and the super T, but are they really a "deal"? I mostly ride downhill with the average drop of about 4 feet, so I don't need to go that big. I ride an Intense M1.
What can anyone reccomend......Help

Thanks


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

What's ur budget..?


----------



## NYC Downhill (Jul 20, 2004)

VIA said:


> What's ur budget..?


I only have about $600


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

get a new or lightly used boxxer race. We finally got ours sorted out with the valve upgrade and it is running great. it is cheap, light and will get you down the mountian.
and no expensive QR20 crap to break.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Look on eBay. Stay away from Manitou Stance forks, and the Rockshox Boxxer forks. The Boxxer internals suck so much. The Manitou Stance forks... Eh... A little pricey for what they have to offer. The Manitou Sherman Sliders are awesome. Great forks. I haven't had the chance to ride any Marzocchi DCs (aside from the Shivers). It's Illinois... Anything with more than 4 inches of travel is a rarity around here... I'm personally a huge fan of single crowns. I DH, FR, DJ, and trail ride with my Manitou Sherman Firefly. I like SCs just because I can still do x-ups and barspins, and I don't have to worry about denting my frame.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

You want a used Super-T or Shiver. Zokies hold their value. Most other forks will be shot by the time they come up for resale.

Don't buy a boxxer, no matter how good a deal it is.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

For "only" 600 bux u could get this >>> http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/buysell/?op=view&image=99054

The sooner you get one-- the longer you'll own it.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

NYC Downhill said:


> I only have about $600


 One of my personal favorites...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...ks/Accessories/2004-Marzocchi-Super-T-Pro.htm


----------



## NYC Downhill (Jul 20, 2004)

Frankenschwinn said:


> One of my personal favorites...
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...ks/Accessories/2004-Marzocchi-Super-T-Pro.htm


I was looking at that fork, but the reviews I read seemed to be a bit negative, but for the money.....it seems like a good deal. If all I have to do is change the oil and hit the trail, it seems like a deal. Can anyone tell me why NOT to buy it?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> For "only" 600 bux u could get this >>> http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/buysell/?op=view&image=99054
> 
> The sooner you get one-- the longer you'll own it.


 mmm whitebrothers... :drool:

I'd go with the 04 Zokie that frankenschwinn posted.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

I know of a lot of them and no one has complained yet. And it is new.

I run an 02 model and it is kick ass.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> mmm whitebrothers... :drool:
> 
> I'd go with the 04 Zokie that frankenschwinn posted.


I owe a '01 DH-3 and is amazing the amount of mistakes, flat landing, crashes that that fork took and still taking and if the new 2.0 and 1.8 are even better I'd go for that WB 1.8 w/o a doudt.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*go for it*

damn if i had $600 right now I would jump on that right away. that is a really good deal not one to pass up. go for it.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

dood, like seriously, dont get a boxxer, if you dont maintain them for like a year they totally suck!!111!!!1 stay away, im going by what i read on the internet, trust me!!!11!

 

For 600 bucks you can find a pretty decent used DH fork. Take it look on ridemonkey or the classified on here. I see a ton of used 888s, dorados, and boxxer WCs in the 600$ price range. Any one of them will be a good dh fork, just keep up with maintaining them and you'll be golden.


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Get the Super T*

Get the Super T from Price Point--$499 it's a great deal. Whatever you do, stay away from the Boxxer.

I love my Super T and I hated my Boxxer, everytime I turned around I had oil leaking from somewhere...


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

watch ebay- i just got an 03 super t that was used but didnt have any serious damage for 200


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

cant go wrong with a used Monster T.


----------

